# impact driver



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

What can you do with an impact driver that you can't do with a good cordless drill? My local big box store has a porter-cable on 1/2 price, which makes it affordable, and really tempting, but I don't know what to do with it.:whistling2:


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I wondered the same thing until I used one. I think it's the best thing for driving screws. I have a Makita and love it.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Screwing into harder wood, lag bolts and long screws will all work better with a small impact drill over that of a driver drill. The clutch allows positive force on the screw while not stripping the head. After using it you will find much less use for the driver except for drilling.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe I'll get it then. It's a 12v with ni-cd batteries and a charger for $45 -- I know it isn't the latest and greatest battery technology, but most of my renovations are complete. And I'm noticing more and more how heavy my drill is, and this thing is small.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

pyper said:


> Maybe I'll get it then. It's a 12v with ni-cd batteries and a charger for *$45* -- I know it isn't the latest and greatest battery technology, but most of my renovations are complete. And I'm noticing more and more how heavy my drill is, and this thing is small.


Hey Pyper,

That's only 12 cents a day. LOL!!! Do you ever drive tap-con's? If so, the impact driver is great for that. Besides, your arm will get all arthritic lugging a big cordless drill around. For 12 cents a day you can practice preventative medicine. :yes: 

Kevin


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

And I took back a piece of base molding today without a receipt and got a $25 store credit, so that plus $20 and it's mine. I think I'll pick it up in the morning. They had two today, and no one was in the store.:thumbsup:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Pyper,
I have a couple of 18v ryobi impact drivers along with a dewalt 18v. The ryobis work fine. The dewalt is a bit more heavy duty. Once you use one, you won't use a drill except to drill. The ID's are a lot of fun. You don't have to press as hard and they are very controllable. The last ryobi I bought came with two batteries, a charger, and a nice cordura toolbag for $99.00.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

pyper said:


> And I took back a piece of base molding today without a receipt and got a $25 store credit, so that plus $20 and it's mine. I think I'll pick it up in the morning. They had two today, and no one was in the store.:thumbsup:


Sweet!!

Is this the one you are looking at?








Accessories/Parts Included2) PC12B NiCd Batteries; (1) PCMVC 1-Hour Charger; Soft Sided Carrying Case; (1) PH#2 Screw BitBattery Voltage:12Case Included:YesCharge Time (Hours):1.0Charger Included:YesColor/Finish:Gray and BlackDrive Size:1/4" HexImpacts Per Minute:2800.0MateriallasticMaximum Torque:1400.0Number of Batteries Included for Tool:2Tool Weight (lbs.):3.9Variable Speed:Yes


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Good choice*

You might not be too far off with the 12v, its a smaller battery, yes but it is also lighter weight. Everything is a trade off but I love my impact driver!


----------



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

Impact drivers, in general, can provide greater torque than their non-impact versions.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Run a few thousand deck screws without camming out a phillips head and you will understand. :thumbup:


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

I added an Impact Driver to my set last year and was astonished. I never use my drill to do anything but drill now. I swear by mine and will not go without one now.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Dang. I went back and they had sold them both. 

I guess I'll wait until my next big project. Sounds like I should have got one before I put down the subfloor on my last project though! Oh well.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

I use my 14.4V Li-Ion Panasonic Impact Driver most of the time
but for pocket screws the 14.4V Panasonic Drill/Driver rules
.


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

anyone else try those Dewalt "impact ready" bits. I got a set recently with the pivot drivers in it.......really nice so far. Haven't used it enough to see how well the bits hold up but i think they are going to last a lot longer then the normal ones


----------



## knighton (Jul 30, 2009)

hankscorpio said:


> anyone else try those Dewalt "impact ready" bits. I got a set recently with the pivot drivers in it.......really nice so far. Haven't used it enough to see how well the bits hold up but i think they are going to last a lot longer then the normal ones


 
I got a set and they do tend to last a while longer than the regular ones. They still break. I broke one just yesterday. I used to buy packs and packs of the dewalt #2's, but haven't had to in some time. I think they're worth the money.


----------



## bigwillie (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all! For what its worth I must recommend an impact with a Lithium ion battery. I have the DeWalt but the main thing is how light those batteries make your tools. If you dont have an impact yet shell out the money for one with a LithIon no matter what brand it is.


----------



## worsley22 (Jul 15, 2009)

*impact with a Lithium ion battery*

I went out and bought one over the weekend, As i have yet to put it to the test, i do like so far, Thanks for the tips. Great place to review tools?

Splinter2


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

My buddy is doing some framing in his basement and had to take this cabinet off the block wall that was hung up with tapcons. His 18volt Makita wouldn't budge. My 20volt Craftsman pulled that sucker right out :thumbup:


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

18 volt makita impact are the best!


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

wnabcptrNH said:


> 18 volt makita impact are the best!


 
Based on what data?


----------



## bigwillie (Jan 25, 2010)

wnabcptrNH said:


> 18 volt makita impact are the best!


Apparently not......


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

based on how you use it. They are light weight and have good power. Will they last all day? NO. Will they drill through a piece of hardwood? NOT easily. But they are great for what they are. The white and black makita 1.5 AH are great. Anyone who says different doesnt know anything.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

wnabcptrNH said:


> based on how you use it. They are light weight and have good power. Will they last all day? NO. Will they drill through a piece of hardwood? NOT easily. But they are great for what they are. The white and black makita 1.5 AH are great. Anyone who says different doesnt know anything.


What you are saying is highly subjective. You are saying it is the best based on your personal opinion; which appears to be based on your use. You have not given any data (independent reports) to support that claim. I looked at your public profile and you have nothing in there that indicated to me that you would/should be considered an expert in the field of cordless power tools. 

I am not saying Makita does not make quality tools; I own several. I also own DeWalt, Milwaukee, Porter Cable, Hitachi, and Ridged just to name a few. They all make good tools. Having a preference for one over the other is a personal choice based on how the tool is used and how it feels in the hands of the user. 

Opinions are welcome on this board, but they should be stated as such and not as fact. To post a OPINION and then say that anyone that does not agree with you, "does not know anything" is really a foolish and arrogant thing to state. To me it indicates a lack of knowledge and an unwillingness to learn.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I just took a closer look at your user name. Correct me if I am wrong (which I am sure you will) but it sure looks to me like you are a "wanna be carpenter". Which to me indicates you are not a professional, so your use of cordless tools would be some what limited.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

18 volt makita impact are the best! 


wnabcptrNH said:


> based on how you use it. They are light weight and have good power. Will they last all day? NO. Will they drill through a piece of hardwood? NOT easily. But they are great for what they are. The white and black makita 1.5 AH are great. Anyone who says different doesnt know anything.


hmmmmmm. My 18V DeWalt will drive through hardwood pretty easily. In fact, the screw will give up before the impact driver. So what's the back up for statement #1? Pretty bold statements. :whistling2:


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> What you are saying is highly subjective. You are saying it is the best based on your personal opinion; which appears to be based on your use.
> 
> 
> > *You have not given any data (independent reports) to support that claim.*
> ...


Gary Katz, a national renowned carpenter and teacher, field tested impact drivers for a trade publication. He and his crew rated that particular Makita 18 volt as the best overall tool in the survey. They did several tests in the field to establish their criteria.

Kevin


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Kevin M. said:


> Gary Katz, a national renowned carpenter and teacher, field tested impact drivers for a trade publication. He and his crew rated that particular Makita 18 volt as the best overall tool in the survey. They did several tests in the field to establish their criteria.
> 
> Kevin


This would be the data I was speaking of. Do you have a link to the article?


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Kevin M. said:


> Gary Katz, a national renowned carpenter and teacher, field tested impact drivers for a trade publication. He and his crew rated that particular Makita 18 volt as the best overall tool in the survey. They did several tests in the field to establish their criteria.
> 
> Kevin



Okay it was in fact my opinion and yes I am arrogant and I am biased. They are great tools and thats a fact if you read 90% of the reviews of them online which I did before purchasing.

Also to the other guy above I never said it wouldnt SCREW through hardwood, I said it would bog down DRILLING through hardwood with a large bit.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> This would be the data I was speaking of. Do you have a link to the article?


I think it was JLC or Finehomebuilding. I'll find it for you and get back to you. 

Kevin


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks, I doubt that wanna be was aware of the report; otherwise he/she would have mentioned it when I asked for data to back up their statement, instead he/she just posted about his/her personal experience with it. (Which really didn't seam that positive to me.)

My point being; he/she made a statement based on his/her opinion, then said anyone that did not agree with him/her did not know anything. I have read some of his/her other post and it seams he/she likes to "ruffle feathers" . Until I see some positive, useful feedback from him/her I will be view his/her post as having little or no value.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> This would be the data I was speaking of. Do you have a link to the article?


http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/industry-news.asp?sectionID=1490&articleID=705143&artnum=3


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I posted part of the review below. You will note that choice was made on comfort and features. 

Comfort is subjective, what is comfortable for me, may not be for you. Features can also be subjective, some tools have features some find useful while others do not and may even find annoying. (Such as the location of a switch, light or laser)

Most tool reviews are a matter of opinion. While they may have some data such as torque, run time, weight etc. The finial choice is based on what the reviewer likes for features and comfort. 

Tool reviews are a good resource to start your search; however I do not believe one should purchase a tool based on a few reviews (regardless of who is doing the review). You should go to the store and look at all your options, pick up and handle the tool, how does it feel to you. If you have a chance use the tool, see how it performs. Talk to other people who have what you are looking for and see how they like it.

I guess what started my rant this morning was wanna bees' statement that others did not know anything if we did not agree with him/her. I apologize if anyone has been offended by any of my comments. I started a new job this week with different hours. Even though I now get to "sleep in" until five am, it is still throwing my internal clock off a bit.


----------



## Itsdanf (Jan 29, 2009)

*...Dare I jump in here?*

Firstly, I agree that opinions should be identified as such, over-generalizing and arrogance should be avoided, and aggressively jumping down people's throats is also not very pleasant to read. 'Nuff said. :whistling2:

Secondly, concerning the Makita consideration: I recently purchased a set of the "W" class Makitas: Drill, flashlight and 3 batteries. In my opinion (!), the units are amazingly lightweight for an 18V system, and perform wonderfully (so far). Had an HVAC tech here last month, and his old Makita 18V flashlight battery was giving out. I loaned him my "W" light, and he was shocked at both the light weight of the unit and the brightness of the light. After discussing and reviewing the rest of the equipment, he went off to purchase his own set (impact driver instead of drill). The posted review is pretty accurate: The smaller-capacity Li-Ion batteries don't last as long, but last a good period of time, and with the 15 minute charge cycle and one backup battery, you almost can't go wrong. 

(One error in the review: "W" class units AREN'T interchangible with larger Makita 18V. I purchased the larger battery, and it couldn't fit in the "W" units).

I wish I could justify getting the impact driver to complete the set. Right now, too many other spending priorities...


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

brokenknee said:


> I posted part of the review below. You will note that choice was made on comfort and features.
> 
> Comfort is subjective, what is comfortable for me, may not be for you. Features can also be subjective, some tools have features some find useful while others do not and may even find annoying. (Such as the location of a switch, light or laser)
> 
> ...


Very true on that point. A crew of middle aged carpenters will normally opt for the lighter weight tools. The young guy's are still strong enough to sling around a heavy tool all day with no ill effects. 

Kevin


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Very good discussion on what is the meaning of Best
I agree with brokenknee in urging caution in making claims before they are referenced. To me the whole idea of 'Best' is in the eye of the beholder. For Drivers my choice is a 14.4V Panasonic but then I am in the Senior citizen class.

Thanks for the Link Kevin. I subscribe to FH & JLC but not Tools of the Trade.

for those that want to do further research on the subject & on Gary


http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/
1) In the Search Box type: *Cordless Impact Drivers * 
(shows 165 results)


Fine Homebuilding - trusted residential construction, home design, and renovation articles, videos, magazines, and books 
1) In the search box type: *Gary Katz reviews* (shows 74 results)


http://forums.jlconline.com/forums/index.php 
1) Click on ‘*Archive*’ at the top of the page (next to Forums)
2) Select ‘*Advanced Search*’
3) Go down to ‘*Search by Title or Author’*
4) Select the ‘*Author*’ pull down menu
5) Type ‘*Gary Katz’*, then *GO* (shows 35 results)


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

well said everyone
and yes i have a 18volt DeWalt impact driver and i LOVE it!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Kudos to _brokenknee_ for using the Microsoft Snipping Tool highlighter in Post #33 to highlight the text. The free Snipping Tool is not available in XP or the basic versions of Vista or Windows 7, but it is a powerful tool to mark up text or graphics.
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/snipping-tool

For anyone buying into Windows 7, this is IMO a powerful tool that it should be noted will not be included in all versions of Windows.

I use it for all kinds of things like customer markups and even to markup my weekly movie listing from _The Bridge_ theater. I print it on a 4x6 photo and carry it in my back pocket.
http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/microsoft/ht/snippingtool.htm
 
Sorry for the thread drift but hey, this is a tool forum.
.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I did not even know the snipping tool was on my computer until I learned about it on this forum. I now use it almost everyday. 

As PB stated it is a great tool. :thumbsup:


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

wow never thought a forum full of grown ups would be so sensitive. 

As previously stated i should not have said no one knows anything it was more to get my point across and not to hurt anyones feelings. As for my reference in thinking the 1.5AH makita 18V LI ion kit being the best I have used Dewalt, Hitachi, Ryobi, Milwaukee, and pretty much every other make or brand or drills.

My review was very positive actually. I just said dont expect them to last for hours, but at 10 or so mins/charge thats pretty good. Also you will notice it bog down while drilling through (with larger bits) in more dense wood. Otherwise the weight and performance of the drill is great but the issue some people have with it is they hear 18V and dont understand that its only 1.5AH and not 3 like the larger makitas or such that of a Dewalt XRP 18v Ni Cad


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a smoking deal on a 14.4 Volt Makita Impact Driver Close-Out that was posted over on JLC.

Price: $99 with 2 Ni-MH batteries, charger, and case
free shipping with code *12010*

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021057/24084/Makita-144V-Cordless-Impact.aspx

I had a Makita 12V Ni-MH Drill when it came out in 2002 to replace the previous Makita design that used those long _stick_ batteries. I did not have any issues with that technology although now compared to Li-Ion they take longer to charge. But at $99 it is a super deal.
.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

wnabcptrNH said:


> > wow never thought a forum full of grown ups would be so sensitive.
> 
> 
> As previously stated i should not have said no one knows anything it was more to get my point across and not to hurt anyones feelings. As for my reference in thinking the 1.5AH makita 18V LI ion kit being the best I have used Dewalt, Hitachi, Ryobi, Milwaukee, and pretty much every other make or brand or drills.
> ...


Hey wnabcptrNH,

I would imagine most, if not all inter net forums include a diverse group of individuals with diverse opinions. The chances are pretty high some conflict will develop in various conversations. This particular forum has a great group of moderators. They are not so intrusive they squelch conversations, but will intervene if things get out of hand. 

The only perfect way to prevent any contentions is to not allow any posts. Or, over regulate the discussions to the point the conversations are not worth having.

It's similar to self leveling floor compound, throw it on and let it level out!! :thumbsup:

Ya, the 1.5's take some getting used to. I think the key term is medium for these drivers. If you buy it and think you can run it for hours driving larger fasteners, you will be disappointed. I did a job with a guy who had the blue 3.0, we compared them a bit. Seemed like I was recharging every five minutes and he was recharging every five hours. :whistling2: I didn't think to try his 3.0 battery in my driver, I thought they were interchangeable, but maybe not? 

My biggest concern with the Makita is the durability. I'm concerned the trade off for the light weight may be sacrificing quality? Time will tell!!

Kevin


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Here is a smoking deal on a 14.4 Volt Makita Impact Driver Close-Out that was posted over on JLC.
> 
> Price: $99 with 2 Ni-MH batteries, charger, and case
> free shipping with code *12010*
> ...


 Thanks!


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> Here is a smoking deal on a 14.4 Volt Makita Impact Driver Close-Out that was posted over on JLC.
> 
> Price: $99 with 2 Ni-MH batteries, charger, and case
> free shipping with code *12010*
> ...


I've got a Makita set of drills / drivers and LOVE using them. They are lightweight, have plenty of punch and the LED light on the nose surprisingly useful, as long as my fat finger doesnt cover it up


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Jack, are you this Jack from the Garage Journal Forum.










Welcome, I will be looking forward to your post as I do on the Garage Journal Forum. For those who do not know Jack he has made some amazing stuff that he has posted on the other forum. He will be a great asset to have aboard. 

I hope you don't mind I posted your avatar from the other forum. If you do let me know and I will take it down. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/index.php


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

will an electric impact wrench accomplish the same job as an impact driver? I know impact wrenches are MUCH high torque. I have bunch of tools from automotive work, would like to be able to use universally rather buy new tools.


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

brokenknee said:


> Hi Jack, are you this Jack from the Garage Journal Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, BrokenKnee. I'm looking forward to finding my way around this site. It's pretty big.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

pyper said:


> Maybe I'll get it then. It's a 12v with ni-cd batteries and a charger for $45 -- I know it isn't the latest and greatest battery technology, but most of my renovations are complete. And I'm noticing more and more how heavy my drill is, and this thing is small.


WHERE??? I want one. Tired of my cordless running out of batteries and it's generally weak performance at driving screws into wood. Think an impact model would be better.


----------



## brons2 (Jan 25, 2010)

PaliBob said:


> Here is a smoking deal on a 14.4 Volt Makita Impact Driver Close-Out that was posted over on JLC.
> 
> Price: $99 with 2 Ni-MH batteries, charger, and case
> free shipping with code *12010*
> ...


better batteries than the aforementioned Porter-Cable, but at twice the price. Still seems like a pretty good deal though.


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

acerunner said:


> will an electric impact wrench accomplish the same job as an impact driver? I know impact wrenches are MUCH high torque. I have bunch of tools from automotive work, would like to be able to use universally rather buy new tools.


 I just ordered one of these to work with the cordless impact I normally use for tire changes. 










I've got a back-yard deck in the planning stages, and even though my 14V Makita arrived today, I figure I ought to have as many drivers ready for the job as possible. 

It will be interesting to see the lifespan of the driver bits with the impact wrench.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

acerunner said:


> will an electric impact wrench accomplish the same job as an impact driver? I know impact wrenches are MUCH high torque. I have bunch of tools from automotive work, would like to be able to use universally rather buy new tools.


The electric impact wrench with the right adapters could drive the same fasteners as the impact driver but usually its *too* big, powerful and heavy. IMO invest in a impact driver for driving in screws and bolts for remodeling or construction.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

Jack Olsen said:


> It will be interesting to see the lifespan of the driver bits with the impact wrench.


To get some extended life consider impact-ready driver bits, extensions and smaller sockets. The electric/cordless impact wrench I own do not have variable speed like an drill or impact driver. My impact wrench is either on or off and that can result in damaged heads or driver bits


----------



## DecksandFences (Feb 13, 2010)

*weight, torque, screws*

with an impact driver you can have a light weight, high torque drill and wont have a problem stripping your screw heads


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

a light weight impact gun in your arsenal of tools will change the way you think about tools. they are great!


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

Lots of excellent info and links in this thread - thank you in advance

I have a Dewalt combo set that should arrive tomorrow - a 18v impact driver and 18v drill driver with 2 nano lithium batteries, 30 minute charger and a case. It is brand new/never used - I got it off ebay for $198 shipped. The same set sells at HD for $279. For the price, was getting the Dewalt set instead of the Makita set worth it (I know this is an opinion question - I am looking for opinions). Basically should I have spent $50-$80 more for Makita tools?

I looked at both the Dewalt and Makita sets at HD - both retail for $279. On ebay the Dewalt set usually sells for around $235-$250. I happen to catch the one seller who decided to have his listing end on valentines day evening so I got it for what I feel is an awesome price. The lowest I have found the Makita set for on ebay is $250. Again everything I look at is brand new-never used tools

So did I do ok? I am going to be removing and old wooden swing set and putting together a new one this Spring so I will need two drivers but I already have a Skil drill so I may sell the Dewalt to recoup some of my money. I need to get a recip saw for the removal portion of the swing set project too.
J


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

whataboutj said:


> For the price, was getting the Dewalt set instead of the Makita set worth it (I know this is an opinion question - I am looking for opinions). Basically should I have spent $50-$80 more for Makita tools? So did I do ok? I am going to be removing and old wooden swing set and putting together a new one this Spring so I will need two drivers but I already have a Skil drill so I may sell the Dewalt to recoup some of my money. I need to get a recip saw for the removal portion of the swing set project too


IMO I would stick with the DW for price, nano technology and better warranty. For your current project the impact driver will impress you while removing rusty bolts, screws etc. I prefer a single battery/charger system thus I would not sell the DW. Invest in some impact-ready bits/sockets for better performance. 18V recips are handy but may lack the power of corded in certain tasks.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

whataboutj said:


> So did I do ok? .....


 You did Great. I bought two DeWalt 18V Nano DC9180 Batteries and a DC9310 7.2-18V Fast Charger for $189.99 on eBay (no bidding)

  My 18V tools are all DeWalts for which I have replaced a number of different batteries, Some with BatteriesPlus rebuilds and the last set of two, were Chinese batteries that turned out to be crap. Not only were the batteries themselves NG (died after the first year) but the plastic molded cases never seemed to fit just right in a DeWalt tool.

Rather than trying to have BatterisPlus rebuild with decent batteries in ill fitting cases, I opted for two new DeWalt Li-Ion 18V batteries and a new DeWalt DC9103 30 minute Charger. My thinking was that now I could use the old 18V Ni-Cads with the new 18V Li-ions and use the same charger. So far OK.
.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> You did Great. I bought two DeWalt 18V Nano DC9180 Batteries and a DC9310 7.2-18V Fast Charger for $189.99 on eBay (no bidding)
> .


Thanks Bob. I'm not sure if you use "bing cash back" when you buy on ebay using buy it now listings - if you aren't using bing cash back you definitely should. You get money back for going through bing cash - right now it is 8%. You need to purchase a BIN listing and use paypal to pay for it. I use it all the time and it is awesome.

For those who have never used it:
1. Go to the Bing search page
2. Type in a product name in the search box (I always type Macbook because there is always a listing on ebay for them but you could put in anything as long as it is for sale on ebay)
3. You should see the first listing is a link to ebay for Macbooks with a "Bing cash" logog next to it and a percentage
4. Click the link and it will take you to ebay at the top of the page on ebay you will see an icon that says microsoft cash back and the percentage amount
5. Go to the product you really want to buy and purchase it under buy it now and use paypal to pay and you will get money sent right back to you

You will need to set up a bing cash account and link it to your paypal account first but the link for that is on the bing page

Hope that helps someone - I know I have already got at least $50-$60 back from purchases
J


----------



## capslock (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Are cordless impact drivers the same as this "air impact wrench"?

I don't know, I guess this would be the same? I have not had an opportunity yet to turn on my compressor and use this, nor was I sure on it's exact purpose either.

So this can be used just any other cordless drill, except it's for an air compressor and makes lots of noise?

Or have I confused this thread?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

whataboutj said:


> ....... I'm not sure if you use "bing cash back" when you buy on ebay ......


  I saw it but did not know how to use it. Thanks for the _heads up_, next time I will use it. Thanks again.
.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

capslock said:


> ....Are cordless impact drivers the same as this "air impact wrench"?........


Air Impact Wrenches are primarily used in industrial or automotive applications e.g. the local tire center to remove and replace lug nuts.

Cordless impact tools come in two versions:

1 *Impact Drivers *are by far the most common. They are mostly used to drive screws although 1/4" hex shank sockets are also common for use on small bolts up to 7/16".

2) *Impact Wrenches* are used with 1/2" or 3/8" drive sockets. Because of their extra cost and limited power as compared to Air Impact Wrenches their biggest feature is portability in not having to be tied to a compressor. 
.


----------



## whataboutj (Nov 16, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> Air Impact Wrenches are primarily used in industrial or automotive applications e.g. the local tire center to remove and replace lug nuts.
> 
> Cordless impact tools come in two versions:
> 
> ...



That is interesting. I have personally never seen the impact wrench -- that seems like a silly tool to buy since for about $2 a piece you can buy adapters to work with sockets for the driver. Seems like the impact driver is a more versatile tool.


----------



## capslock (Mar 4, 2008)

So from my interpretation of your definitions, it sounds like if I had the right socket on my air impact wrench, i can place a bit on it and use it like an impact driver?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

whataboutj said:


> .....That is interesting. I have personally never seen the impact wrench ......


 Same here, I agree with your _why?_, but DeWalt must sell them because they have a whole line of cordless Wrenches for 1/2" and for 3/8" sockets on 18V, 14.4V and 12V tools.

Has anybody seen a cordless impact wrench? Any brand?
.


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

Broadly speaking, I would say we're talking about two worlds -- wood and screws versus cars and bolts/nuts.

I use a 1/2" cordless impact wrench all the time for changing wheels/tires on my race car. I tighten lug nuts to 80 ft/lb, and it often takes more than that to get lug nuts off. 

I don't believe these little cordless impact drivers we're looking at here would provide enough torque for this job. 

On the other hand, my 1/2" cordless impact wrench is too heavy to make an ideal screwdriver. ( Although for driving screws into the planks of an outdoor deck, it might come in handy with the adapter I pictured.)

The lower-torque impact wrenches in the pictures look like they're just reconfigured impact drivers. I'm sure the appeal to the tool manufacturers is that it's easy and cheap to make them, once you're making the drivers -- and tool completists will feel inclined to buy one... 'because it's there.'


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice explanation Pali bob+Jack. 
Impact drivers are extremely handy for screws/bolts but usually cannot remove lug nuts. Impact drivers are rated in in-lb (typically 800-1400) and Impact wrenches are rated in ft-lb. My DW impact wrench has 300 ft-lb and easily removes over-tightened lugnuts after service techs over do it.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

capslock said:


> .....if I had the right socket on my air impact wrench, i can place a bit on it and use it like an impact driver?


 Impact Drivers and Impact Wrenches are used for different purposes. The difference becomes more pronounced with the difference is between an Air Impact Wrench and a Cordless Driver.

Phillips Driver Bits as an example are available from all over the place from the most rinky dink Hardware Store, through the Big Box stores, to hundreds of Internet vendors.
An Example:
(note they are sold in quantities of 10 & come as #1 or #2))
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2020620/HighPoint-Phillips-Driver-Bits.aspx

Phillips Driver bits *for 1/2" drives* are used for larger screws
An Example: 
(for 1/2" Drive, not impact rated & only for #3 or #4)
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/tools.asp?tool=&Group_ID=375&store=snapon-store 

 The bottom line is that Drivers on used on screws & Wrenches used with sockets.
.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Got a Makita 141 today from CPO. Refurb for $249.00.

WOW!

Just playing around with it, and it is AMAZING!

There are some good deals around for a combo kit with the BDT 141 impact and a hammer drill, and a rebate for a free battery. Already have a Bosch hammer drill, so didn't splurge for the kit.

Was a great surprise how little effort I needed to sink 4 inch screws into old oak studs. Just hold it in place and it beats the screws in. Did not have to apply any pressure to the driver. 

Can definitively see this replacing my Porter Cable Drill/Driver. It's a great tool, but now will be used only to drill holes.

To anyone who doesn't have one: BUY ONE! You'll love it.

Might even trade my wife for another one...


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

I used mine for the first time this week. It's the $99 14.4V one that was on special. I'm amazed at how far it can sink screws into the wood. I could never do the same thing with a cordless drill, much less turning screws by hand.

I've got a 2 year old with nothing to climb on, so I took eight 2x4s and a 2x6 and some rope and made him this. I'm not even sure what to call it, other than a thing to climb. It's goofy looking with the curve, but I wanted a test project to work out a few of the ideas I'm thinking about for a back-yard deck I want to build this summer. I also tried to tap into my 'inner two-year-old,' and the curved top seemed like a cool way to lie back and look at the sky.

He likes it.


----------



## itin1200 (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice Jack. 

Must be nice where you are.

I'm in Pittsburgh.

Right now it's 25* F and looking for 4-8 inches of snow over night and tomorrow. 

Have had over 40 inches this month, set a record.

But I'm on vacation 'til March 3. Tearing out plaster and lath walls. Giving the lath away on craiglslist and rented a dumpster for the plaster. 

The impact driver is the new tool to have as far as I'm concerned. Next generation should have hammer and impact at the same time. You'd only have to point the thing and it would complete the project for you.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

itin1200 said:


> ......Right now it's 25* F and looking for 4-8 inches of snow over night and tomorrow.
> 
> Have had over 40 inches this month, set a record......




I forget what it must be like. I was born in Akron Ohio and now live on Akron St, but I am now in the LA city limits. Now I complain when the daytime temp does not climb out of the low 60's. The nights though are genuinely frigid, dipping down in the 50's. Everyone in California knows that 50 is freezing.

Jack, You get five stars for your project and five for the paint job and curved top.I'd like to hear what Scuba thinks.

You ought to take some more pics and post it over on the "Project Showcase"


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

50° that would be paradise. Maybe in a couple of months. :laughing:

Jack likes curves, he posted some pictures of a work bench he welded up with curves on the garage forum. To me it looked way to nice to use for a work bench.


----------



## flati (Dec 5, 2009)

I was wondering if its a good idea to use an impact driver with a dimpler to run drywall screws into drywall? I like my Dewalt impact drivers size but wasnt sure if using it for this purpose is acceptable/adviseable?


----------



## JCAHILL4 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Why not!*



flati said:


> I was wondering if its a good idea to use an impact driver with a dimpler to run drywall screws into drywall? I like my Dewalt impact drivers size but wasnt sure if using it for this purpose is acceptable/adviseable?


I dont see why not, its lighter and smaller than your drill. It works much the same way. The dimpler will stop the over tightening of the screw. Go for it! :thumbsup:


----------

